# I'm a moron.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I can't tell if a guy is interested in me or just wants to **** around. :hide :mum :fall :get  :help


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

deadrun said:


> I can't tell if a guy is interested in me or just wants to @#%$ around. :hide :mum :fall :get  :help


yeah, i've been having similar problems....


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

It's really not easy to tell. :hug


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't tell either..that's why I just don't bother with them :|

edit: actually, I probably would be able to tell if they just wanted to @#%$ around; if they actually liked me, that's when I'd get confused


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

deadrun said:


> I can't tell if a guy is interested in me or just wants to @#%$ around. :hide :mum :fall :get  :help


Most guys want @#%$ and then they'll think about a possible relationship.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't get that "cuddle" thing. That's weird.
You can't say that about all guys, though. :stu.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

scairy said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if a guy is interested in me or just wants to @#%$ around. :hide :mum :fall :get  :help
> ...


The more I think it over, the more this makes sense. So simple too. I'll keep it in mind...


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

scairy said:


> Most guys want @#%$ and then they'll think about a possible relationship.


Most guys want to have sex _period_, whether they want to be in a long term relatioship or not. :b


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

It's like this: We see you; We critque your personality and appearance. If they seem compatible to ours, we will pursue you. Sex is usually the next thing that enters our mind for two possible reasons: One; We have been so deprived of sexual contact that it's the first and foremost thing we want to accomplish. Two; we think you are insanely attractive and immediately want to jump you out of sheer instinct; We want you to bear our young. However, this does not always guarantee a relationship will follow. We may discover something about you (or vice versa) that makes us feel uncomfortable (inferior possibly), and clam up. You'll take this message negatively, think you did something wrong and/or were led on and used (which _is_ possible), but the majority of the time we _do_ want to be with you, we just lack the confidence in ourselves to follow through.

So you see, it's all quite complicated. But either way, we want to test the merchandise before we buy it. :b


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Restless Mind, 
That's the most honest thing I've ever seen. I think the PC police are looking for you....
Thanks though. It's cool to see it in print.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

ShesKrayZ said:


> Restless Mind,
> That's the most honest thing I've ever seen. I think the PC police are looking for you....
> Thanks though. It's cool to see it in print.


Thank you. And you're welcome.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

scairy said:


> Most guys want @#%$ and then they'll think about a possible relationship.


If that's true, then I'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

the only thing that can be said for certain is that most guys want girls. Why is sex and relationship considered separate things?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goran said:


> the only thing that can be said for certain is that most guys want girls. Why is sex and relationship considered separate things?


Physical vs. Emotional
Guys go for the former, Gals for the latter - on the average.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Goran said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing that can be said for certain is that most guys want girls. Why is sex and relationship considered separate things?
> ...


To me sex is more emotional than physical, and sometimes relationship is more physical comfort than emotional. Isn't anyone here horny after having a bad day, emotionally?


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

If someone shows enough interest in me to start a relationship, I'd say it be pretty pathetic and disrespectful to her to just want sex from her then say "Ok, you're suitable" afterwards. I'd be pretty happy just having her show any interest in me. 

I guess it all depends on a person's priorities. If I had to give up sex for real happiness from someone, I'd do it. Sex just isn't all that majorly important. Nice to have? yes. Required? nope.

Making hasty generalizations that sexes just want this or that is crap. I'd like to say most people have higher priorities than just wanting to get laid, but saying that isn't anymore accurate than saying most guys just want sex or most girls just prefer emotional relationships.

I know I've done it myself about various things, but it doesn't make it right.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Message said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys want @#%$ and then they'll think about a possible relationship.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

dez said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > deadrun said:
> ...


But don't take it the wrong way. I don't think it is right. I wouldn't take this approach I'm just saying that it is common. Guys initially have one goal (generalizing again) Get in your pants. Once that's accomplished they'll choose to either keep you around a little longer because it was great or drop you because they accomplished their goal or they may end up falling for you.

I'd say the safer approach to avoid the pain of the emotional connection created for a woman during sex is to postpone the sex that way you will be less likely to end up with the guy that wants only sex.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

aria said:


> Message said:
> 
> 
> > scairy said:
> ...


Realize all guys aren't this way, it's just society has changed overtime. In the past Americans condemned sex outside of marriage. If you had sex it was assumed you would be getting married. Now American culture has changed. Depending on your set of morals you may like the change or hate it.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I hate it personally. I fear I'll never find someone with the same point of view.

I might as well be alone. :/


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ack that's no good.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Message said:


> Well, I hate it personally. I fear I'll never find someone with the same point of view.
> 
> I might as well be alone. :/


Realize it could just be the area where you live. My views are the 360 degree opposite of all those around me. For a while before the anxiety got really bad I'd fight the teacher and the whole class by myself to make my point and stand up for my beliefs. Now I've reached a point where there really is no point. If I make an impact on anyone it will only be temporary because my area is constantly saying the opposite. Basically I'm a lunatic in my area. Now that I got this SA I'd say I really am a lunatic.


----------



## Lovely but demure (Oct 31, 2006)

sex is sometimes the best part lol even when it does not turn into something serious... not saying you should have a one night stand or anything


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Typical...

Making guys out to be completely one dimensional..SEX, SEX, SEX...its rubbish really.

If I see or meet a woman, presuming my SA didnt get the in the way, the first thing I would try and do is start a conversation..See if we connect mentally. Small talk I guess.

Thats the most important thing for me..your gonna be spending time around this person, so the mental connection is very important.

At the same time as talking to her..yeah sure im weighing up whether I find her attractive or not. But its not like im going to jump her bones straight away lol.

If I found a girl I really liked, id wait weeks, months before sex seriously...if thats what she wanted.

Not all guys want instant gratification, thats just the media and celebrity culture that enforces that b.s


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

scairy said:


> I'd say the safer approach to avoid the pain of the emotional connection created for a woman during sex is to postpone the sex that way you will be less likely to end up with the guy that wants only sex.


 :agree


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I definitely agree with scairy, my new approach is to wait.
I admit I let my sexual urges take over a couple of times in the past, but the emotional damage isn't worth it. I don't regret it at all though, live n' learn. I know what I want now.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

That's not true for all guys. I want the relationship first and the sex afterwards.  Thing is I think lots of girls actually want the guy to treat them like that because he seems "bad" or "dangerous" etc you girls are your own worst enemies basically and I don't mean the SA ones just in general.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll back you up by saying most girls go for A-Holes, the "bad boy" who mistreats them. Those girls are morons though and it seems like the girls here aren't like that. Edit: Or some of those girls come from an abusive past and they don't know any better, but that's a different issue...
It just so happened that some of the guys I've been with played the "nice guy" role and turned out to be major A-Holes, then I was done with them.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> I'll back you up by saying most girls go for A-Holes, the "bad boy" who mistreats them. Those girls are morons though and it seems like the girls here aren't like that. Edit: Or some of those girls come from an abusive past and they don't know any better, but that's a different issue...
> It just so happened that some of the guys I've been with played the "nice guy" role and turned out to be major A-Holes, then I was done with them.


Hey I just noticed your sig I'm a Tool fan as well.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome. 8)


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Awesome. 8)


Oh just curious what did you think of the new album? Oh and sorry off topic I know.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm honestly not crazy about the new album, but there are a few tunes I dig. Aenima is still my favorite album. What about you?


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> I'm honestly not crazy about the new album, but there are a few tunes I dig. Aenima is still my favorite album. What about you?


Same I'm pretty disappointed but I guess they aren't that young anymore and all artists hit a peak, maybe its a sign for them to stop though.....

I think Lateralus is the best record but Aenima is pretty good as well.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Meta Ridley said:


> Thing is I think lots of girls actually want the guy to treat them like that because he seems "bad" or "dangerous" etc you girls are your own worst enemies basically and I don't mean the SA ones just in general.


i know girls who have slept with guys just to get attention, or because they're willing to settle for any type of affection they can get. maybe they just get horny like guys and wanna have a one-night stand. or maybe they're afraid of commitment and just want something casual.

girls can be just like guys... who knows why anyone does the things they do unless you ask them. guys and girls can be equally deceiving in the sex dept.

theres no way you can tell just upon meeting someone if they're one type or the other. a couple serious conversations will probably reveal all you need to know about that topic, you just have to broach it. that means getting to know them well enough to even have that conversation. keep your hands to yourself until then :b and you'll most likely be able to avoid the ones who just want sex


----------

